# Motivational posters for gaming



## Ghostwind

RPG.net has a 300+ page thread devoted to this (much of it not "Eric Grandma Friendly"): http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=264472

Most of it was derived by using the tools here: http://flagrantdisregard.com/flickr/motivator.php

A collection of some of the better ones on RPG.net can be found here: http://www.cruisegazing.com/RPG_Motivational/

Here are some that are truly great.


----------



## Ghostwind

I've compiled some of the best ones here: http://bctcomics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1207

(Still adding a few yet also.)


----------



## Glyfair

Dork Tower had a series on this sort of thing as well.

here is the first poster.  Here is the response it supposedly got (which is so stereotypical, it's almost true).  Here is his followup idea.

and this one is less inspirational, but more informative.


----------



## Captain Howdy

It's not grandma friendly, but I got a big laugh out of the poster with Orcus on it, in the 'F' section of this link http://www.thornyscrate.com/~wes/ro...al2/page_01.htm


----------



## Ghostwind

This one almost made Pepsi wind up all over my keyboard.


----------



## Agent Oracle

I made a couple, you might like them...


----------



## Jdvn1

Great posters!


----------



## Old Gumphrey

Does anyone remember what movie this one is from?


----------



## Noldor Elf

That last picture is not from a movie, but from Music Video by Finnish heavy rock band called Lordi. It is their song "Hard Rock Halleluja", which actually won Eurovision Song Contest 2006. You can check the song and the video from their website www.lordi.fi.


----------



## Baron Opal

These were *awesome*! I checked out both sites and almost choked trying not to laugh out loud. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Agent Oracle

Many many hours later, i've read every single poster.

Here's my final entry.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Dork Tower had a series on this sort of thing as well.
> 
> here is the first poster.




Everraven is an old gaming friend from high school and college. She made that poster for her boyfriend Ellis and John liked it so much he put it in his strip. 

It's funny enough as is, but if you know Ellis, it's *even funnier*.


----------



## Ghostwind

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Many many hours later, i've read every single poster.
> 
> Here's my final entry.




I love it!


----------



## Agent Oracle

Well, maybe I lied. See, thanks to the Motivator I got around to making about twenty of the ding-danged things.


----------



## Nightchilde-2

Agent Oracle said:
			
		

> Well, maybe I lied. See, thanks to the Motivator I got around to making about twenty of the ding-danged things.




Curse you for posting that.  Now I know what I'm going to be doing for the next hour or two.


----------



## Agent Oracle

Don't feel bad. I've got a bunch of them now...


----------



## Old Gumphrey

Here's a few more.


----------



## Ghostwind

Here are two more from RPG.net


----------



## Ghostwind

Here are two of my creation...


----------



## Ghostwind

Another one of mine.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Damn you Ghostwind! I finally let this thread go after spending untold hours reading it and you bring it up again. The thread about Overly Honest Bookcovers is really funny too...


----------



## Nightchilde-2

Another one.

I can't stop.  It's like a addiction.  Or chocolate.  Which is also an addiction.  CURSE YOU ADDICTIONS!

'course, only those familiar with Deadlands will get this one.


----------



## Einan

Another one for the thread...

Einan


----------



## JVisgaitis

Einan said:
			
		

> Another one for the thread...
> 
> Einan




That is AWESOME!  I have a great one I could use, but it wouldn't fly here...


----------



## Ghostwind

*bump* for the weekend.

There's got to be more creative people out there than this. Heck, RPG.net's thread is closing on 350 pages of hilarity in gaming. C'mon folks, let's see what you can do with the Motivator.


----------



## Nellisir

OK; I finally got the Flickr account set up.


----------



## FoxWander

Thought of one to contribute...


----------



## Ghostwind

More posters by others:


----------



## Nyaricus

Here's a picture which a friend of mine messed with and made really funny. Caption by yours truely.


----------



## Nyaricus

heh, this thread is great  Here's another:


----------



## Nyaricus

And another:


----------



## Nyaricus

A third:


----------



## Ghostwind

The "Natural 1" was great.


----------



## jayaint

Here are a couple more... (Love this thread.)


----------



## Nyaricus

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> The "Natural 1" was great.



 Thanks


----------



## Nellisir

"Brains" is quite funny.  I don't (duh) get "Carelessness", though.  Did he leave his staff behind?  Is the vague resemblance to a cobra (and the _sticks to snakes_ spell) a coincidence?  Am I reading way too much into this?


----------



## jayaint

Nellisir said:
			
		

> "Brains" is quite funny.  I don't (duh) get "Carelessness", though.  Did he leave his staff behind?  Is the vague resemblance to a cobra (and the _sticks to snakes_ spell) a coincidence?  Am I reading way too much into this?




No snakes in mind when I made that one... and yes, basically just an unattended wizard's staff. I was re-reading the Dragonlance (seasons: autumn, winter, etc) trilogy and I found myself very nervous whenever Raist wasn't explicitly clutching that staff.


----------



## Nyaricus

Here's another  :


----------



## Henry

Two I whipped up for a WotC Forum thread:


----------



## Nyaricus

Henry, that Eberron one is pretty damn funny 

Got any more?


----------



## ThirdWizard

I made this one after working on a PC for a PbP combat game.


----------



## Nyaricus

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I made this one after working on a PC for a PbP combat game.



lmao - that's awesome!

I should try my hand at a few more, these are fun to do (even if I'm dubious mine are at all funny )


----------



## Ghostwind

And yet more taken from the net:


----------



## ThirdWizard

The Rogue one is great.


----------



## Nyaricus

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> The Rogue one is great.



 oh man, that one is gonna stay with me for awhile


----------



## Mark CMG

Hilarious!


----------



## mossfoot

The owner of The Spoony Experiment: ( http://www.spoonyexperiment.com ) made these for me with a Fuzzy Knight edge to them


----------



## ThirdWizard

Ah, Dungeon Masters... so true... so true...


----------



## Nyaricus

*mossfoot*, the "Busted" one was great


----------



## katzw@nin.com

*saw this one around, thought you guys might like *


----------

